# Ice breakers and Energisers



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello  

Does anybody have any ideas for any 5 minute Ice Breakers/Energisers I can use in some trainer programs? The ones I've found all seem to be so samey  

Any great ideas that are a bit different?

Emma xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

It depends on how big your group is .. its quite good when you split into pairs and tell each other about yourself and then the other person have to tell the team of people about you .. sometimes its easier for people to tell one person rather than a whole team.. and it can be entertaining when like one of my colleagues did she told everyone that this woman was from sweden and went on to embellish it but when she sat down the woman said actually I am from swindon   

Cat x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

we had one where we all had a sheet that said, find someone who speaks a foreign Lang,find someone who drives a red car,find someone who has 2 children of the same sex...etc..we found this worked brill as everyone had to move around the group finding out about each other xx xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks girls   

The training will be over a few weeks I think so I'll have to get quite a few under my belt   . I've googled and found some that are quite good and bit different.


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

what are you doing then hun?? -im nosey


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm going to do - taking an item from your bag/wallet and saying something about it. Could be personal, or funny etc. Just to get people used to speaking. And towards the end when they're all dropping, I'm going to do an energiser. Picking a smartie and depending on the colour they have to say either 1, 2, or 3 things about the content of the days training. 
That'll do for one day anyway


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Another idea for an icebreaker / energiser (I did this on a course and found it quite funny) 

You get a traditional style beach ball that has the colour segments on, and write a question/command on each one and these can be quite funny i.e. reveal your middle name or something intersting about your name (always an interesting one) or things like favourite reality TV programme and why? First record ever purchased? 
Then you get everyone up in a circle and throwing the ball to eachother and the colour that lands under the persons right thumb is the one they read out! 

Have fun!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I quite like that one!
Got to be a bit careful though as have some very disabled people on the course and don't want to choose anything that can't be adapted.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Roll the ball - instead of throwing maybe?  I guess you'll be able to gage the groups ability once you start!  

I sometimes do parenting group facilitation at work and always make sure people know they have the write to pass on a ice breaker as I've been made to do some awfuls ones on courses where I have felt so uncomfortable, and I can be fairly outgoing!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

we did throw the ball of string with a group of kids, but have also used it with adults, and someone starts and keeps hold of the string, then throws the ball to someone else who says something (what they have learnt/enjoyed about the day) also used in child protection training about roles you could be- at the end you have a huge web - for some trianing you can say how it all connects up, for he kids we took a photo of it  for their classroom.

Also ice breaker we did with kids, but could do with adults, a toilet roll and tear some off- depeneding how many pieces they took off is how many things they have to say about themselves.

Have done the find the items on the sheet (who has a dog, inc who had sex lst night!)

Good Luck
L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello  

The toilet roll one is similar to the one I'm going to do with the sweets  . But saying things they've learnt on the training rather than things about themselves.

I like all these ideas


----------

